# leaky head gasket



## Rocket2ya (Jun 19, 2009)

im new here and am looking at buying a 04 LS1 GTO for $7500 but the guy says that the headgasket is leaking. is this an easy job on these? i am somewhat auto savvy i have swapped the 4.6 in my mountaineer but thats about it. how much does this run to have a shop to do it? and do you think this is a good deal? btw the car has 94k on it.

thanks in advance


----------



## Rocket2ya (Jun 19, 2009)

anyone?????


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't pay that much for the car. It is near 100K miles and has an engine problem. You are looking at least over $1000 to get a shop to do this. You can do it yourself, but it is a fairly big job and will need some specialized tools. You can find better deals than that.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

even so, for $8500 total, I would think if the rest of the car is in great shape, it might not be a bad deal. If the heads are damaged or anything, that's another story.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds reasonable, may even be a good deal. But, if was just a headgasket, why wouldn't they fix it and sell it for $10K? I think it may be more than advertised. Give them $6500 and take as is. Or pay $7500 based on that its only head gaskets, then have the heads pulled and see whats up. Bad bottom end or cracked head back out of the deal. Get it for $6500 and put a used motor in it if it's not head gaskets.


----------

